# Friday Flash - 01/13/2023 - Prompt - Salvage



## Selorian (Monday at 12:45 PM)

Write a flash fiction story of 300 words or less based on the below prompt *or one of your own choosing*. Next Friday post your stories in this thread or, if you want feedback or to protect first rights, either the Fiction Showcase or Fiction Workshop and provide a link to it here. Include the prompt (just so everyone knows what inspired it), the title, and the word count...
*Title - Prompt
(word count)*

Remember, have fun and flex those creative muscles!

*Prompt for Friday, January 13th - Salvage*


----------



## Triffids (Monday at 2:32 PM)

The tip manager picked his way across the great rising precipices and sweeping dark hidden valleys of the unwanted, washing- machines leered their sharp glass-fringed holes softened by mould and time, wires and flaps of metal that in the strong wind should suddenly stand up showing their rust-ridden sides to the moon and then lay flat again, dotted about the incountable mounds of decaying plastics, ironware and organic filth.Behind walked another the once dignified Inspector of Ruthford county now struggled doggedly onwards like a newborn heron, unused to such unstable ground his feet sinking into the foul oily mess of 50 years of compressed and withering waste. "Hurry Inspector" The first man said his voice far off now for he stood at the crest on top of a car door like some wise, calculating gull, like those that swirled above and would suddenly dive down snatch something invisible in the dark and be off like ragged phantoms. The inspector finally came to that crest and gazed nervously downward into the gloom.Unfortunately the moon was out in his lordly presence tonight and so did not spare the Inspector the grizzly sight.
Below lay a body.A body warped and partly missing, from the bloodied mess of pale intestine that shone moistly in the moonlight to the thousand bloody nicks and bites from the gulls and rats and maggots that had been salvaging the corpse, an arm lay strewn across a pile of old newspaper limp  and ungrasping to the head and legs that lolled at awkward angles, eyes unseeing and beggining to mould over.
"You musn't call it in you understand my business would be in ruins" he who owned the tip  said softly
"Of course not Alf, I'l order a favour" the dirty Investigator snapped " In the morning" 
The two then set off back toward firm steady ground again and away from the body that lay in amongst the rubbish.


----------

